# Linux Szart Script



## Azero (4. April 2005)

Hallo..

Die folgende Frage ist für einen eingefleischten Linuxer bestimmt recht trivial. Ich will ein Prozess bei jedem Start von Linux automatisch laufen lassen. Momentan muss ich ihn per hand jedes mal per "$./prog" starten. Welche Datei muss ich also editiren, um das Programm bei jedem Start laufen zu lassen? Oder stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor?  

Gruß Azero


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. April 2005)

Das kommt wohl auf die Distribution an.
Bei der Slackware brauche ich einfach nur ein Script mit ausfuehrbaren Rechten in das entsprechende Verzeichnis legen und schon wird es gestartet.
Ich erinnere mich daran, dass ich bei der Suse 6.2 noch in irgendeiner Config rumwursten musste.


----------



## dritter (4. April 2005)

Hmm.. Unter Debian legt man normalerweise das Script in /etc/init.d/ ab, und erzeugt unter /etc/rcX.d/ (wobei X das gewünschte Runlevel angibt) einen symbolischen Link darauf.
Unter Gentoo solltest Du einfach mal einen Blick in die Man-Pages von rc-update werfen...

Naja. Gruß, 3...


----------



## Azero (5. April 2005)

*Re: Linux Start Script*

Hallo..

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.. Als Distribution benutze ich Gentoo. Daher habe ich die Spur von rc-update verfogt. im /bin liegt allerdings nur die rc-status und keine update! Ich versuch grad ob es reicht, wenn ich mein prog in die init.d schiebe, und gentoo normal boote. vielleicht fällt ja jemandem noch was ein, was ich probieren könnte.

gruß Azero


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. April 2005)

Schau vielleicht mal in den Verzeichnissen /sbin , /usr/sbin und /usr/local/sbin
Vielleicht findest Du die Datei dort.
Da es sich meiner Meinung nach um ein Programm handelt was zur Verwaltung des Rechners genutzt wird, und dementsprechend wohl root-Rechte erfordert, waere es naheliegend es dorthin zu packen.


----------



## Helmut Klein (5. April 2005)

Bei Gentoo reicth es, einfach den Pfad zur auszuführenden Datei in die Datei /etc/conf.d/local.start einzutragen.
Beachte aber, dass die Datei dann mit root-Rechten ausgeführt wird.


----------

